# Minolkta Rokkor on A200



## theraven (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok so I keep finding conflicting information everywhere so thought I may as well just as you guys!


I know the Minolta AF lens' fit the Alphas, but I have seen a few people saying they are using these Rokkor lens' and they seem quite well priced, theres a few 50mm primes on ebay for under £30 


Will it fit? I assume the AF won't work, which won't bother me as I prefer to MF anyway. Will I need an adapter? If so which one? 


Much appreciated,


Jenna


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2012)

theraven said:


> a few people saying they are using these Rokkor lens' and they seem quite well priced,


I never seen a Rokkor used on DSLR, the reason: A flange distance for SR mount is 43.5 mm but A mount flange distance is 44.5 mm. Mounting SR mount lens on Alfa will result in inability to focus at infinity.  People started to use old Rokkors on 43 systems with special, very expensive adapters (like $170-200) but this is not enough to increase the price of this old, good lenses.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 6, 2012)

I mount mine to Canon 5D 







Here is one shot at 1.2


----------



## theraven (Dec 6, 2012)

What did you use to mount this?


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I mount mine to Canon 5D


 I never said you cannot:
Rokkor lens for Canon camera
http://www.instructables.com/id/Convert-a-Minolta-MC-Rokkor-55mm-f17-for-a-Canon-/
[url]http://www.cogitech.ca/Rokkor/index.html
[/URL]


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 6, 2012)

You can mount a Rokkor lens on an alpha body (or convert the mount on one) but as timor said the mount is the wrong size so it would not work that well. 


A better solution would be to get a m42 (screw mount lens) and an adaptor and use that instead. A lot run about the same price and it would work much better. And, yes, no AF. I have a mamiya/sekor 55mm f1.4 that I use on my alpha cameras with a m42 adaptor I bought for $2. Works great. The mamiya/sekor has a better focusing ring on it too.

Very Fast Standard Mamiya Sekor 55 mm F 1 4 M42 Pentax s Mount NEX Pen NX 0027075147348 | eBay


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2012)

That is a good idea with m42. I have an adapter on my K20. With Sekors one has to watch, not all have auto/manual switch, 55/1.4 has it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 6, 2012)

I just use mine manually. There is no switch. I just break out the maxxum if I need the quick AF.


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2012)

I meant aperture switch. On Dslr one needs a lens with manual aperture. I have a 21mm Sekor auto only. As I don't have an adapter with a flange, it is pointless to use it on the Dslr. To bad.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2012)

Minolta MD, MC Rokkor Lens to Sony Alpha, Minolta AF, Maxxum, Dynax Camera Lens Mount Adapter


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2012)

Just the price is saying, that this multi-coated Focus Correction Lens might be not very good quality. Same like with many "focus length multipliers".


----------



## unpopular (Dec 7, 2012)

I have used a number of corrected adapters at various price points. They all suck.

I'll probably try this one for my Canon 35/2, just because the photo looks like it has a more substantial coating than any other that I've seen. But I'm not expecting much.

Canon FD Lens to Sony Alpha Minolta MA Mount Adapter with Optical Glass Infinity | eBay


----------

